

If immutable objects are good, why do people keep creating mutable objects? - vetler
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/151733/if-immutable-objects-are-good-why-do-people-keep-creating-mutable-objects?atw=1

======
johncoltrane
Easy, one way of doing something being good doesn't prevent other ways to be
good too.

